# packing material



## Aydelott (Aug 25, 2012)

What do you use for packing between the brass bushings and the steam chest I was thinking of using cotton balls with grease any ideas


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 25, 2012)

IIRC the traditional is graphite yarn . 
you can get Teflon packing from from home improvement stores but it is a bit large diameter . I think most guys just use a bit of  Teflon thread tape around the rod. 
Tin


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 25, 2012)

Tin Falcon said:


> IIRC the traditional is graphite yarn .
> you can get Teflon packing from from home improvement stores but it is a bit large diameter . I think most guys just use a bit of  Teflon thread tape around the rod.
> Tin


Buy a bit of the teflon tape used for threaded plumbing fittings. Tear off a length about 2" long and gently roll it between your fingers, into a little "string". Wrap the string around the rod 3 or 4 times and trim off any extra with an exacto knife. Tighten down the gland nuts untill you can feel a slight drag, no more.


----------



## Aydelott (Aug 25, 2012)

nice thank you i already have the tape i really thank you guys for all the help!


----------

